# A helmet may save your life



## jfisher256 (Jul 12, 2011)

Amen, the first thing I always do before even stepping into a ring to ride is put on my helmet. A few weeks ago, I was trying out a BIG Thoroughbred mare who suddenly took off with me. I didn't even see it coming and lost control and she was headed in the direction of a wall, stopped short really fast, and I went flying forward, my head slammed against the wall and I practically rolled off the wall and hit my lower back on the ground (which didn't help, since I fractured my lower back last year). Thank God I wore the helmet! I got up and looked at it and it didn't even have a dent or a scratch on it, which amazed me. It's a sturdy helmet! :shock:


----------



## ilovemyquarter (Jul 6, 2011)

jfisher256 said:


> Amen, the first thing I always do before even stepping into a ring to ride is put on my helmet. A few weeks ago, I was trying out a BIG Thoroughbred mare who suddenly took off with me. I didn't even see it coming and lost control and she was headed in the direction of a wall, stopped short really fast, and *I went flying forward, my head slammed against the wall and I practically rolled off the wall and hit my lower back on the ground* (which didn't help, since I fractured my lower back last year). Thank God I wore the helmet! I got up and looked at it and it didn't even have a dent or a scratch on it, which amazed me. It's a sturdy helmet! :shock:


That is crazy! I hope your back is okay!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Lots of people don't wear helmets for other reasons too. Do we really need to do this again? I was ready to read something different and so the title seemed deceiving to me. I think it should have read A Helmet May Save Your Life. NO JOKE I wouldn't have clicked it.


----------



## jfisher256 (Jul 12, 2011)

My back is 100% better now, thanks for asking. Although I still deal with physical therapy things here and there and little bits of pain. But not pain that's bad enough at all that I have to worry about it or deal with it.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

WickedNag said:


> Lots of people don't wear helmets for other reasons too. Do we really need to do this again? I was ready to read something different and so the title seemed deceiving to me. I think it should have read A Helmet May Save Your Life. NO JOKE I wouldn't have clicked it.


100% agreed.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Do we have to get into this? Not even gonna comment... I personally DO wear a helmet, but many others don't... it's a personal choice, don't try to control other peoples decisions.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I agree with Wicked and Corino. If I don't wear a helmet, that's my business. Anyone can tell me to wear a helmet, but it's up to me to listen to their advice. I've heard this soo many times that I've told a few people to walk away and not come back just to criticise how I ride and my apparel. This had been expressed far past death on the forum, there are many threads about it, l with everyone's opinions and thought put in. It's a hot topic that can go downhill fast, I've seen it happen on many threads here.
I'd be more inclined to wear a helmet when I'm on the ground around a horse that isn't dead-broke, than to wear on in the saddle. Never have I hit my head coming off a horse, be it by force or I slipped. 
I'd be more than happy to tell anyone who asked my opinion to wear a helmet, but I don't. None ofthe reasons you posted are the reason I don't wear one either. I don't wear a helmet because, in my opinion, riding becomes more dangerous for me. I get claustrophobic with one on and pay more attention to that than the horse I'm riding. It's much safer for me to go without one where I'd be more apt to control a misbehaving horse trying to get me off without a helmet on, than with one. I do, however, recommend one to anyone else. I wore a helmet the first few times I rode when I was younger, and the first time I didn't I felt much more at ease and in control in the saddle. I could keep both hands on the reins at all times instead of constantly fiddling with the helmet. When I was learning how to jump, I wore a helmet. If I'm jumping over a foot, I still wear a helmet; even though I highly dislike it. I dint wear it correctly I would think (more like a hardhat for construction than an actual helmet), but it's better than nothing, eh?
If I ever get into instructing, the first thing I will be teaching is how to dismount properly, an emergency dismount, and how to stop a horse. Sure, I'll make every student wear a helmet, but a helmet can and will only do so much. I'd rather fall correctly, than fall hard on a bone and break/shatter it just because I was trying to keep my head from the ground.
But anyway, my major points..I rambled a bit and apologise.
-The topic has been beaten to death already. And everyone's thoughts are most likely in another thread, if you were to search it.
-I choose to not wear a helmet for a different reason than you posted, not because I'm vain.
-I'd rather someone know how to fall correctly (yes, there is a correct way to fall lol), than to just fall willy nilly because that helmet WILL save them.
And..I think that's it. :3 Those are just my thoughts and opinions though.
You were looking for discussion, right? Or just agreeance..? If it's the latter, please ignore the rest of my post.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

There are a lot of newbie on the forum! Its a good heads up ( punn intended) for others who wouldnt think of it. 

I personally tell my kids if they have wheels under them to wear a helmet so 1000lbs of horse! Wear a helmet!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh my god. Not this again. If we don't want to wear helmets, that's our choice, and there ain't one dang thing you can do it.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Tennessee said:


> Oh my god. Not this again. If we don't want to wear helmets, that's our choice, and there ain't one dang thing you can do it.


 I should steal this for my signature.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

I wouldn't get on any horse without one. I feel so much better with one on.


----------



## SocietyJoe (Jan 21, 2011)

I once got on my horse with out a helmet, and I was cantering around with the wind in my hair; I actually felt safe, that was until my horse spooked because of a loud bang, and started shying and I couldn't stop him - luckily I was in the arena and when he stopped with out me getting hurt.

The land owner [who is good friend's with my mum] came out, told me to get off my horse - unsaddled my horse, gave me a lecture and said very blunty that if I wanted to ride with out a helmet - don't bother coming back. 

I probably 9-10 at the time, and didn't know that he couldn't take the horse away from me. xD

i'm actually very good friends with him years later, and I always remember to wear my helmet. ;P


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

I ride with a helmet. I strongly believe I would of died without one 7 months ago, when I fell off my TB and landed on the road head first.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

In an odd sort of way, it makes sense. 

You want riders to ditch their stirrups, but wear a helmet to protect them when they fall. Carried to its logical conclusion, new riders should wear suits of armor and ride bareback...

Also: before hitting "post", check the spelling of words with squiggly red lines under them. Some squiggly red lines are due to software writers lacking imagination and slavishly seeking conformity, but...sometimes it helps. It is easier to notice the squiggly red lines if you use the standard font.


----------



## horsecrzy94 (Jul 4, 2011)

I personally don't give a care in the world what people choose to wear that is their decision... but I personally refuse a helmet, and have for the last thirteen years of my riding/instructing/trailing/occasional jumping for fun. 

I have one opinion about helmets, that is too many people use them as a safety blanket.

If you can't ride to save your life then wearing a helmet isn't gonna help the other 80% of your body when you eat dirt. Also if you ride correctly, at least this is the case for western riders, you shouldn't ever fall off head first. Unless by some crazy random freak accident. As a former instructor I have seen a lot of falls but no one I have ever seen, has actually damaged their head. 

I feel like if helmets are so important to our well being on a horse, then by golly we must wear them everywhere just to be sure we won't be caught off guard.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Glad to see you had the title changed on this thread. Off to enjoy other reads as this one has been discussed to death


----------



## Bandy (Jul 15, 2011)

with me its kinda "think what im doing and who im doing it on" then ill decide if im putting it on.
I was only going to walk on my colt a few months back he spooked when i was unhooking my rein (so i had reins loos at a standing stop and one hand off them unhooking the rein from under the edge of the saddle) the colt flew left i went right and over his shoulder landing on the back of my head almost on a sharp rock, no helmet and i got a **** good concussion out of it. now im in riding the colt helmet goes on hes not broken so its all still touch and go.

but only wore a helmet previously when i was jumping. my tb x standardbred flew from a gallop to a stop i went over and almost broke my neck landing ON my head. helmet was replaced asap lol. but with taj i only wore it when jumping and never once needed it for anything else never in the 5 yrs i had taj did i come off him but ive almost broken my neck 3 times now, has it crossed my mind maybe its a sport/ hobby i should retire from? no way no how. its all part of it and it all comes down to the riders decision.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Nothing like beating a dead horse! It's wise for kids to wear helmets, but on the other hand it's just as easy to trip, fall and crack your head open while walking down the street. Doesn't mean I'm gonna wear a helmet for that, either.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Where's that beating a dead horse smiley?

Ahh, yes.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think I see some life in the horse! Seriously, though, one cannot say that they can predict ahead of time when a helmet will be necessary and when it will not. You can say, well he's not green and I'm only trail riding, but that still does not gaurantee anything. For me, I don't want to go through all the mental machinations to try and calculate the level of my risk when I step aboard. I find that if I just put the helmet on, then I need not spend mental energy doing this "should I or shouldn't I?". Just do it and go on. Also, I see no real reason for NOT wearing a helmet.

It absolutely does NOT give me a false sense of security. I dont' ride any more carelessly than I would without one. In fact, I hardly know it is there.

To say that most western riders don't fall head first is something I could not agree with. Even if it were true, falling backward presents the opportunity to roll back and whack your head, in a whiplash type movement, that could be very hard on a human skull.


----------



## ilovemyquarter (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, everyone has their opinions. Mine may be a disagree ment to many of you but, to me, no one can predict the future so, how would you know if the horse will/wont spook or take off. Or if you loose your balance etc. Helmets may not keep you 100% safe but it does take a lot of pain out of falling. For me, the helmet gives me security. Thats just me.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> ...To say that most western riders don't fall head first is something I could not agree with. Even if it were true, falling backward presents the opportunity to roll back and whack your head, in a whiplash type movement, that could be very hard on a human skull.


It probably is true. Dressage riders and western riders tend to hurt their lower back in falls, while jumpers (and anyone riding English with a forward seat) tend to hurt their noggins.

"With regard to admission to spinal units for horse riding accidents, there are far more lumbar and thoracic injuries than cervical in contrast to all other sporting injuries (Table 12) which are almost entirely cervical injuries, indicating that there are different mechanisms involved.17 In all other sporting injuries where the head leads it is almost inevitable that the cervical spine, which is more vulnerable, will be fractured rather than the lumbar or thoracic spine. The only rugby injury in which the thoracic spine was involved was when a drunken rugby player fell downstairs after a game. This would be in keeping with the speculation that in horse riding accidents there are two methods of riding: either jockey style (cross country position) with the head forward, where the rider would be more likely to sustain a cervical injury accompanied inevitably by a head injury, and classical style where the head is held high and the rider would be likely to fall on to the buttocks.8

Spinal injuries resulting from horse riding accidents

It is certainly true that head and neck injuries are strongly correlated with jumping, not dressage.

As an example, one of my two falls was without a helmet. Mia had bolted, I got her stopped, tried to get off of her and she bolted in the dismount. Since my left foot initially moved forward with her - until it came out - I landed on my back, and my hip still hurts 2.5 years later. My body probably instinctively curled to protect my head. The ballcap I was wearing had dust on it, but my head felt fine.

Of course, that is NOT an argument against wearing helmets, which is why I don't like anecdotal evidence. Think how stupid I would sound if I wrote, "Sure was glad I had a ballcap on...saved my life!"

But when another study of eventing shows 88% of head injuries occurred in the jumping phase, 1% in dressage and 11% while the rider was doing ground ops, it seems pretty likely that there is a difference in how a person tumbles from a horse, depending on if he is leaning forward or is settled in the saddle.

A western rider can still split his skull, which is why I usually wear a helmet, and why I wouldn't consider riding on pavement or rocky trails without one.

But when you look at the numbers, I think you can understand why many dressage or western riders are underwhelmed with the need for a helmet, and why a jumper would be insane to ride without one...well, at least, now that helmets are widely available...










I want to add that saddle selection is also a form of risk acceptance/reduction. A stock saddle (Australian or western) gives you a lot more help in staying on when things turn ugly, yet we are mercifully spared from well-meaning people trying to ban English riding, or forbidding kids from doing so.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

ilovemyquarter said:


> Helmets may not keep you 100% safe but it does take a lot of pain out of falling.


Wore my helmet, got dumped off my horse and it didn't make my dislocated knee any little bit less painful. :wink:

Didn't make my fractured wrist any less painful either when my other horse dumped me.... no wait, it made that WAY more painful because I then had to use my fractured wrist to undo the dang helmet to take it off. :shock:


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

my riding instructer teresa told me a story about this horse she had that always reared and had no balance so the horse would always go over, so she sold it and a girl she was teaching bought it and the girl would never wear a helmet when teresa was around and one day there was a clinic going on at the barn and teresa argued with the girl for like 20 mins about putting her helmet on, the girl did endup putting her helmet on and as soon as she got on the horse reared up and fell on her and almost split her helmet in half. after i head that story i always wear my helmet


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

westerncowgurl said:


> my riding instructer teresa told me a story about this horse she had that always reared and had no balance so the horse would always go over, so she sold it and a girl she was teaching bought it...after i head that story i always wear my helmet


After hearing THAT story, I'd find another instructor...:shock:

Horse always rears and falls over, so she recommends wearing a helmet???? How about, "Don't get on that horse at all, you could be killed!!!!!"


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

bsms said:


> After hearing THAT story, I'd find another instructor...:shock:


she didnt sell the horse to her, the girl begged but she refused to sell it to her, the girl baught it a while later when the new owners where selling it, she would never sell a dangerous horse to someone that couldnt handle it

i also ment to say when she wasnt around


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

i left some thing out to keep it short i just wanted to show that wearing a helmet is a good idea, not to make my instructer look bad


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

So will wearing a seat beat, having pap smears, getting a prostate exam, eating organic food, not using cell phones, and not wearing sunscreen (apparently). 

What's your point?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

When I ride at work, I wear a helmet. 
My instructor's brother, who was an amazing trainer, got thrown off of a little pony. Hit his head, and died.

At home, I never wear a helmet. In the 5 years I've been riding, I've landed on my face once. FACE, not head. Nearly broke my nose. I was wearing glasses at the time, and they cut my face all the way across.

All the times I have ridden without one, I've never fallen.


----------



## Freda (Jun 26, 2011)

If an adult chooses not to wear a helmet that is their choice, but a child should be taught to wear one and the reasons why. No child or teen should risk a head injury because an adult made a poor choice for them. I think the subject is a very important one. I'm a registered nurse and if you saw the preventable accidents I've seen, you might think a bit differently.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Freda said:


> If an adult chooses not to wear a helmet that is their choice, but a child should be taught to wear one and the reasons why. No child or teen should risk a head injury because an adult made a poor choice for them. I think the subject is a very important one. I'm a registered nurse and if you saw the preventable accidents I've seen, you might think a bit differently.


So should no child be allowed to ride using an English saddle? They don't have the 'safety features' of a western or Australian stock saddle.

Should no child be allowed to jump? Remember, skipping a helmet increases risk 2X, but jumping increases risk anywhere from 10-80X - so should we ban jumping by children?

Should children be banned from speed sports, such as barrel racing? Should children be taught to go no faster than a trot, and banned from doing so when in an arena and under supervision?

A helmet is not a cure-all. If you tumble head first, it reduces your chance of serious head injury by 50%. But if you ride with a forward seat, you increase your chance of tumbling head first by more than 50%.

I would be willing to be a deep seated Australian stock saddle would reduce the odds of a forward tumble far more than 50%, so should stock saddles be mandatory for everyone under 18?

Shoot, getting on ANY horse is, according to studies, significantly more dangerous than riding a motorcycle - so should kids be banned from riding, period? :shock: :-x

Helmets aren't magic. They are only ONE risk reduction tool, and a minor one compared to riding style, saddle, horse selection, environment, etc.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

bsms said:


> So should no child be allowed to ride using an English saddle? They don't have the 'safety features' of a western or Australian stock saddle.
> 
> Should no child be allowed to jump? Remember, skipping a helmet increases risk 2X, but jumping increases risk anywhere from 10-80X - so should we ban jumping by children?
> 
> ...


I couldn't have said it better.....


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I ride in a dressage saddle, with the proper 'classical' position. When I'm jumping, I remain in the proper 'classical' position between fences and only bring my position forward FOR the jumps. Does that mean I'll never be a top-level eventer, because I won't stay in two-point for the course? Maybe. But, it also means I'm a lot less likely to be killed because my horse refused and I was thrown into the 5'+ solid log and broke my neck.

HOWEVER. It doesn't mean I can't have a nasty fall. A few months ago now, I did have a nasty fall, and I mean real nasty. I firmly believe my helmet saved my life. My pupils were not the same size for days afterwards, and I fractured the top of my humerus. As for the helmet, well, it was in far worse shape - MASSIVE cracks in the lining. We were galloping, I lost my stirrups when Monty jumped a ditch (which I should have expected, seeing as he is an eventing horse), and because of that, couldn't stop him, because I couldn't ask him to slow down in the way he's been trained to slow down. So I gradually slid off and ended up coming off on very hard ground. He hadn't slowed up at all so imagine hitting hard ground at a fast gallop... yeah it hurt.

I distinctly remember getting up and walking after Monty, thinking it would be bad if he got to the road, but knowing I wouldn't be able to do anything about it. I remember realising, quite some time later, that my head hurt, pulling off my helmet, and walking onwards. I also remember, some time later, realising my arm hurt, and holding that across my body to reduce the pain. After that, total blank until arriving at the hospital in a stranger's car. I recall thinking that if I wasn't hurt and dizzy, I'd have cleared off ASAP, because I didn't know the guy and I didn't know if he was the sort of person who would take advantage of an injured girl. Plus, I look hot in joddies (the bf thinks I should live in riding gear - what he doesn't know is that I actually do).

So they gave me real strong painkillers at the hospital because I really was in a lot of pain, and about 10 minutes later I went totally out of it again. They thought it was from the painkillers but I think it was probably from my head injury. I wasn't allowed to ride until my arm was better, and I wasn't allowed to canter or jump for a month - mother imposed that one. Lots of new rules were imposed after that one and they haven't all been slackened yet. I'm still not allowed to ride alone and I'd been doing so for two years previously with no issues at all, never even a fall.

Monty is by far the best horse for me out of all the horses I've ever had or ridden, theoretically. He has the education, the temperament, all the right things that I need in a horse. He has the right personality too - bold, brave, but just a little bit sensitive. And yet, he is the horse I have had the worst falls from. I think the reason he is the best horse for me is that he made me realise that as great as I thought I was (as good as I was/am) I still needed a coach. And my coach is amazing, I have learned so much in such a short amount of time. I wish he would let me jump and ride Monty round but hey, we'll get there.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

bsms said:


> So should no child be allowed to ride using an English saddle? They don't have the 'safety features' of a western or Australian stock saddle.
> 
> Should no child be allowed to jump? Remember, skipping a helmet increases risk 2X, but jumping increases risk anywhere from 10-80X - so should we ban jumping by children?
> 
> ...


:clap: This. Completely and totally this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I forgot to say, I am pro-choice on the matter of helmets, though I personally believe it is smarter to wear them, and definitely any person under the age of 18 should have to.

I wear a helmet when I'm handling! My baby is young and gets frightened easily (she is quiet but lots of things scare her because she's a baby and hasn't learned they don't bite), and when she gets scared she crowds. Ever seen a cartoon of a horse leaping into his owner's hands? She just about tries to do that. Therefore, helmet = necessary part of foal-handling gear.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

bsms;Helmets aren't magic. They are only ONE risk reduction tool said:


> Yes, they are only one risk reduction tool, and minor in that they are probably the cheapest risk reduction tool, the easiest to use and have the "biggest bang for the buck".
> 
> Children have developing brains, and my perhaps more subsceptable to damage, though I also hear that they are more likely to heal than adults.
> But it is only natural for us to want to protect out children.
> ...


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

*Let's ride!!!!*










Sorry...just saw this picture posted on the Internet in a news forum, and gave in to temptation to post it here. No offense meant to anyone! As a parent and grandparent, I understand the desire to protect our kids...and I also remember the far distant past, when young kid bsms did all the wrong things anyways. How I lived to get old, I'll never know. Maybe I didn't have enough brain cells to injure. Maybe I destroyed them all when I tried to ride my bicycle off of the roof. Without a helmet, although that wouldn't have helped what hurt...no idea how I ended up having kids.

If you look at my horse pictures, you'll see my youngest daughter and I both use helmets. By choice.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that is a hoot! I never find neat photos like that.

And, for what it's worth, I am for helmets optional for riding on your own, not on a barn's property where liability issues might get the owner sued.


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

For me, when I'm at the barn, I wear a helmet. I'm on a 17 hand warmblood in an english saddle that is basically built to allow a rider to leave their seat. So yeah, I wear one. Plus I don't think they'd let anyone ride without one. 
If I'm poking down a trail? I don't wear one. I need my cowgirl hat to keep the sun out. 
Yeah I know it's a risk, but if I wanted an hobby with zero risk, I'd take up sewing or scrapbooking. lol


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

> He hadn't slowed up at all so imagine hitting hard ground at a fast gallop... yeah it hurt.


Same thing happened to me. I was going down hill though. Landed right on the back of my head. Luckily I was wearing a helmet:thumbsup:


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

bsms said:


> *Let's ride!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG...Hilarious!:rofl:......

I believe in choice. Too many rules and restrictions are being pushed upon us infringing on our freedom. Nobody has a right to dictate what they think is best for someone else. People need to focus on their own life. When you point a finger, there are three more pointing right back at ya'!:wink:


----------



## Freda (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your story. You made a couple of really good points. I was trying to make the single point that until a child knows what the inherent risks are of riding a horse they should be made to wear a helmet. Of course I want children to ride and experience the wonders of a horse, thats why I teach. But children think like children not like adults. They think they can do things they are not prepared for yet. A 29 dollar investment can save, at least a huge hospital bill. I had a child fall off at a lope, the helmet shattered into pieces, thank goodness for the helmet that kept me from picking up grey matter off my field and explaining to her mom why I didn't see fit to put a helmet on her child. Like I said, it's a CHILD, adults can make their own choices about safety, when the kids grow up, then they can make their own choice. In the meanwhile we adults have to make it for them. I don't always use a helmet on myself, but the kids have to have one. If I get hurt then I can kick my own bum. Oh I love the cellophane kid pic. I remember feeling like that about my own kids, worry wort moms and dads.


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

Freda said:


> Thank you for sharing your story. You made a couple of really good points. I was trying to make the single point that until a child knows what the inherent risks are of riding a horse they should be made to wear a helmet. Of course I want children to ride and experience the wonders of a horse, thats why I teach. But children think like children not like adults. They think they can do things they are not prepared for yet. A 29 dollar investment can save, at least a huge hospital bill. I had a child fall off at a lope, the helmet shattered into pieces, thank goodness for the helmet that kept me from picking up grey matter off my field and explaining to her mom why I didn't see fit to put a helmet on her child. Like I said, it's a CHILD, adults can make their own choices about safety, when the kids grow up, then they can make their own choice. In the meanwhile we adults have to make it for them. I don't always use a helmet on myself, but the kids have to have one. If I get hurt then I can kick my own bum. Oh I love the cellophane kid pic. I remember feeling like that about my own kids, worry wort moms and dads.



I totally agree with kids wearing helmets. Children are much bigger risk takers and just aren't as aware of their own mortality as an adult is. Nothing wrong with a kid wearing a helmet then making the choice to wear or not wear as an adult.


----------



## horsecrzy94 (Jul 4, 2011)

While I completely understand the use of helmets by riding instructors on children as a precaution based on liability. When the topic is brought up about mandatory helmets for those 18 and under I find myself irritated, being 17 and owning my horse legally in my name, I feel that wearing a helmet should be my decision, just as getting on that horse is my decision. 
People need to remember that to promote mandatory helmet wearing, could result in legislation for those 18 and under. Just as wearing a bicycle helmet was made law, if people push for this to be a law, talk about the ridiculous legal costs to your city and how do you enforce it? Explain to me that!
Personal choice is one thing, even mandating it own your own property makes sense, but for all children is sort of overstepping personal boundaries.


----------



## SevenAteNine (Jul 20, 2011)

I agree. I first started out doing trail riding when I was about 6 or 7, my parents didn't know much about horses and I was riding with a family member who doesn't wear helmets so no one thought anything of it. After I started taking lessons and getting into more serious riding when I was 10, I can't think of a time I haven't worn my helmet.
Even if you have a trust worthy horse a helmet very well could save your life.
The BO where we board now ex-husband was riding a 24yr old mare who was as quiet and as unspooky as could be. The BO and her daughter came back from the grocery store to find him laying on the ground and the horse just standing there. The man now has the mind of a 7yr old and lives in a nursing home. A helmet very well could of saved him that. These weren't inexperienced horse people, they've been all over the country showing. 
I read another article of a little girl who was killed in a situation that could of been avoided. Her and her mom, who was very horse-smart went out on a quick evening trail ride, the horse spooked and the girl came off. The horse stepped on the girls head and busted it open.
Even just a couple weeks ago, a horse and rider were hit by a car in the town over. The girl's brains ended up scrambled on the sidewalk.

I'm not saying a helmet is going to protect you from everything, because it's not, but they can prevent a lot.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

If you trail ride you should absolutly wear a helmet. Even if its 90 out! On the trail there can be rocks you cant see and if you fall you can land and hit your head on them. Or trees or other things.


----------

